# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  DeepText, deep learning-based text understanding engine, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

"Introducing DeepText: Facebook's text understanding engine"

by Ahmad Abdulkader, Aparna Lakshmiratan, Joy Zhang 
June 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

DeepText Facebook's text understanding engine

Published on Jun 2, 2016




> Text understanding includes multiple tasks, such as general classification to determine what a post is about — basketball, for example — and recognition of entities, like the names of players, stats from a game, and other meaningful information.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Unveils DeepText: An AI With ‘Near-Human’ Level Of Language And Context Comprehension"

by Avaneesh Pandey
June 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Facebook's A.I. is almost as smart as you

Published on Jun 2, 2016




> You may never have to leave Facebook thanks to its new DeepText engine that can read your posts with near-human accuarcy.

----------

